# [AOKP JB BUILD 3] T-Mobile Galaxy S2 (SGH-T989)



## krazyaz (Sep 27, 2012)

I just recently installed it and its really awesome. I really appreciate all the work the devs put into it. The only thing I seem to have a problem with that some other dont is the responsiveness of the screen. I sometimes have to swipe pretty far to move up or down or even side-to-side on the homescreen. I dont think its normal because it only happened after I installed it. Its not really annoying but people suggested I try doing a factory-wipe. Anyone else get this? Other then that, its super!


----------



## softwareguy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what the problem is for you, but this rom worked flawlessly on my exact same phone. That is, if you don't consider making calls an option. Turns out, everything was great with this rom (or any other JB rom for this phone, as a matter of fact), EXCEPT for the outgoing call audio. It's basically non existent. People can't even hear me and when they do, it's all garbled.

Man, I really miss those Jelly Beans. They are very addictive!


----------



## ag2 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a problem with the radio. Cell tower signal tends to vary significantly even when the phone is sitting on the table.

How do you update the drivers for the radio? Is this possible?


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Is this ROM compatible or able to play flash

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

